

Senator Challenges Zuckerberg: 'Hire American Workers for a Change' - santaclaus
http://www.businessinsider.com/senator-challenges-zuckerberg-hire-american-workers-2014-9

======
kelukelugames
"Let me just say one more thing: Facebook has 7,000 workers. Microsoft just
laid off 18,000. Why doesn’t Mr. Zuckerberg call his friend Mr. (Bill) Gates
and say: Look, I have to hire a few hundred people; do you have any résumés
you can send over here?" Sessions said. "Maybe I will not have to take
somebody from a foreign country for a job an unemployed U.S. citizen might
take."

Rhetoric, gotta love it!

Bunch of the people who were laid off are immigrants.

~~~
CurtHagenlocher
Another way this is dishonest is that the majority of the 18,000 jobs were not
even in the United States.

------
coderzach
It's odd that it not only ok, but mandatory, to discriminate based on
someone's place of birth.

~~~
judk
Not place of birth. Power structure controlling place of birth.

